
Indian rupee to get unique symbol - niyazpk
http://beta.thehindu.com/news/article114001.ece
======
eapen
I think they should just go with the "chakra" (wheel) that they have on the
Flag since it would be easy to write/draw as well.

------
cheald
<http://bit.ly/7mQgyt> ?

------
yannis
It would be a good idea to be a variant of the 5thpillar logo.
<http://india.5thpillar.org/~pillar/india/ZRN>

------
billpg
Will it be an R with two lines drawn through it?

All good currency symbols are letters with two lines drawn through it.

~~~
bkudria
Nope, that's for the Ruble.

------
chaosprophet
What's the point? IMHO, INR is a perfectly unique and well understood way of
calling the Rupee.

------
fierarul
Yeah, good luck getting that into fonts.

~~~
mooism2
€ got there.

------
mooism2
I remember a while back hearing that the Russians were going to introduce a
rouble symbol, in the belief that this would make the rouble stronger and more
stable.

